# CopperVape bf spares kit



## Atsbitscrisp (10/1/18)

Anyone have these in stock, or even just the pin will do...


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/18)

I'm out of stock, maybe check with @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl at Vape Club. 

or check this great deal in the classifieds 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/brand-new-coppervape-bf-mod-plus-extras.t45791/


----------

